# Slow hard disk

## ppurka

Can anyone give me the time it takes for them to emerge a kernel source package? I find that it takes a immense amount of time for the kernel sources to be emerged. FYI, I usually emerge by mounting a tmpfs of size 1.5G on to /var/tmp/portage.

```
~> genlop -t tuxonice-sources

 * sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources

     Sat Jun 27 14:49:27 2009 >>> sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.28-r11

       merge time: 1 minute and 27 seconds.

     Sat Jul 25 12:26:01 2009 >>> sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.30-r4

       merge time: 16 minutes and 36 seconds.

     Sat Oct  3 22:06:47 2009 >>> sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.31

       merge time: 15 minutes and 28 seconds.
```

I used iotop while emerging tuxonice-sources-2.6.31 a day ago. The disk writes were happening at less than 1MB/s. Investigating further, I found that my disk throughput is around 47MB/s now, but it was ~32MB/s a day ago when I checked it after emerging tuxonice-sources. 

```
~> hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2004 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1002.35 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  144 MB in  3.03 seconds =  47.48 MB/sec
```

This is on an amd64 ARCH, on a T61 with 7200rpm 100G hard disk. And I typically use the cfq scheduler. My emerge --info is presented below:

```
~> emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc42 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-tuxonice x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-tuxonice-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7100_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 03 Oct 2009 18:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /usr/share/xsessions"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.umoss.org/gentoo http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl curlwrappers dbus djvu dri dts dvd dvdr encode exif fam fbcon ffmpeg flac fontconfig fuse gdbm gif gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv ieee1394 isdnlog jpeg kde lame lcms ldap mad mmap mmx mmx2 mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pch pcmcia pcre pdf perl plasma png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection savedconfig sdl session smp speex spell spl sqlite srt sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs taglib tcpd theora threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vdpau vim-syntax vorbis wmf x264 xattr xcb xcf xcomposite xft xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xpm xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yv12 zeroconf zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

What could be causing so slow disk read/write speeds?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Kernel misconfiguration and hardware issues would be guesses one and two. Post the results of lspci -n, lsusb, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and your current .config, and we can eliminate kernel misconfiguration. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

Laptop hdd can be pretty slow, I have a T60P and T61.

----------

## slackline

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Laptop hdd can be pretty slow, I have a T60P and T61.

 

Yes, but it used to take 1m27secs and is now taking >15m on that computer so something has changed.

For sanity it shouldn't take that long (new comp 3Ghz Dual core w/4Gb RAM)...

```

(chroot) livecd / # genlop -t tuxonice-sources

 * sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources

     Thu Oct  1 11:53:28 2009 >>> sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.31

       merge time: 59 seconds.

```

slack

----------

## ppurka

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Kernel misconfiguration and hardware issues would be guesses one and two. Post the results of lspci -n, lsusb, and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and your current .config, and we can eliminate kernel misconfiguration. 
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 Thanks pappy for the help! Here are the following information:

```
~> lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a00 (rev 0c)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2a01 (rev 0c)

00:19.0 0200: 8086:1049 (rev 03)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 03)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2841 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:2843 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:2845 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:2847 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev f3)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2811 (rev 03)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:2850 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2829 (rev 03)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:283e (rev 03)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0429 (rev a1)

03:00.0 0280: 8086:4227 (rev 02)

15:00.0 0607: 1180:0476 (rev ba)

15:00.1 0c00: 1180:0832 (rev 04)

15:00.2 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 21)

15:00.3 0880: 1180:0843 (rev ff)

15:00.4 0880: 1180:0592 (rev 11)

15:00.5 0880: 1180:0852 (rev 11)

~> lsusb

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0483:2016 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Fingerprint Reader

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c526 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

~> cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7100  @ 1.80GHz

stepping   : 13

cpu MHz      : 800.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips   : 3592.58

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7100  @ 1.80GHz

stepping   : 13

cpu MHz      : 800.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm ida tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips   : 3592.96

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

~> grep -v '^#' /etc/fstab | grep -v '^$'

/dev/sda1   /mnt/windows ntfs   defaults,user,ro,noauto                 0 0

/dev/sda2   /           ext4    defaults,noatime,nodiratime             0 1

/dev/sda3   /home       ext3    defaults,user_xattr,noatime,nodiratime  0 2

/dev/sda4   none        swap    sw                                      0 0

/opt/portageFile /usr/portage ext2 loop,nodev,noatime,nodiratime        0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec                       0 0

```

Kernel config is present here: http://omploader.org/vMmhycA

I have now also noticed some error messages in my dmesg. It may or may not be hardware problems, looking at google search results. The messages in dmesg are like this (full dmesg available here: http://omploader.org/vMmhycQ ):

```
[49323.355345] ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x50000 action 0xf

[49323.355354] ata1: SError: { PHYRdyChg CommWake }

[49323.355366] ata1: hard resetting link

[49324.075974] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
```

Upon seeing this dmesg error, I did a smartctl long test. It has returned zero errors   :Smile: 

```
~> smartctl -a /dev/sda

smartctl version 5.38 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Hitachi Travelstar 7K100

Device Model:     HTS721010G9SA00

Serial Number:    MPDZN7Y0J7585L

Firmware Version: MCZIC14V

User Capacity:    100,030,242,816 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 1

Local Time is:    Tue Oct  6 10:57:43 2009 EDT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82)   Offline data collection activity

               was completed without error.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        ( 645) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (  50) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   062    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   115   115   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       3424

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   197   197   033    Pre-fail  Always       -       1

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       6979

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   116   116   040    Pre-fail  Offline      -       38

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   067   067   000    Old_age   Always       -       14806

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       927

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       65536

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1694498835

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   074   074   000    Old_age   Always       -       263464

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   137   137   000    Old_age   Always       -       40 (Lifetime Min/Max 17/50)

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       8

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     14798         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      8215         -

# 3  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      8019         -

# 4  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      6953         -

# 5  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      4433         -

Warning! SMART Selective Self-Test Log Structure error: invalid SMART checksum.

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

----------

## ppurka

Update: I ran e2fsck from gparted in sysrescuecd. No errors. THe following is the output for /

```
GParted 0.4.6

Libparted 1.9.0

Check and repair file system (ext4) on /dev/sda2  00:00:24    ( SUCCESS )

        

calibrate /dev/sda2  00:00:00    ( SUCCESS )

        

path: /dev/sda2

start: 38202570

end: 68999174

size: 30796605 (14.68 GiB)

check file system on /dev/sda2 for errors and (if possible) fix them  00:00:23    ( SUCCESS )

        

e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda2

        

Superblock last write time (Tue Oct 6 16:59:04 2009,

now = Tue Oct 6 13:03:47 2009) is in the future.

Fix? yes

Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes

Pass 2: Checking directory structure

Pass 3: Checking directory connectivity

Pass 4: Checking reference counts

Pass 5: Checking group summary information

Gentoo: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

331106 inodes used (34.39%)

501 non-contiguous files (0.2%)

242 non-contiguous directories (0.1%)

# of inodes with ind/dind/tind blocks: 0/0/0

Extent depth histogram: 310626/85

2529815 blocks used (65.72%)

0 bad blocks

1 large file

286639 regular files

23951 directories

1049 character device files

4089 block device files

0 fifos

4091 links

15230 symbolic links (15108 fast symbolic links)

139 sockets

--------

335188 files

e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

grow file system to fill the partition  00:00:01    ( SUCCESS )

        

resize2fs /dev/sda2

        

resize2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

The filesystem is already 3849575 blocks long. Nothing to do!

========================================
```

The following is the output for /home

```
GParted 0.4.6

Libparted 1.9.0

Check and repair file system (ext3) on /dev/sda3  00:02:49    ( SUCCESS )

        

calibrate /dev/sda3  00:00:00    ( SUCCESS )

        

path: /dev/sda3

start: 68999175

end: 193278014

size: 124278840 (59.26 GiB)

check file system on /dev/sda3 for errors and (if possible) fix them  00:02:49    ( SUCCESS )

        

e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda3

        

Superblock last write time (Tue Oct 6 16:59:00 2009,

now = Tue Oct 6 13:08:09 2009) is in the future.

Fix? yes

Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes

Pass 2: Checking directory structure

Pass 3: Checking directory connectivity

Pass 4: Checking reference counts

Pass 5: Checking group summary information

Home: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

85861 inodes used (2.21%)

2116 non-contiguous files (2.5%)

93 non-contiguous directories (0.1%)

# of inodes with ind/dind/tind blocks: 13277/1193/1

9016949 blocks used (58.04%)

0 bad blocks

2 large files

76431 regular files

6003 directories

0 character device files

0 block device files

0 fifos

0 links

3394 symbolic links (1114 fast symbolic links)

24 sockets

--------

85852 files

e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

grow file system to fill the partition  00:00:00    ( SUCCESS )

        

resize2fs /dev/sda3

        

resize2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

The filesystem is already 15534855 blocks long. Nothing to do!

========================================
```

EDIT: I have been trying to debug even further. It seems even laptop_mode may play a role here. On fresh boot, the hard disk shows buffered disk reads of ~32MB/s. If I configure laptop_mode to not manage the hard disk power management, and do a 

```
echo max_performance > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy
```

then the hard disk speed jumps back to ~48MB/s.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I only saw one setting in the SATA controller settings that was suspicious. I changed that, as well as gave you the full on Pappy touch. This is for troubleshooting purposes. If your issues remain, then you are looking at a hardware and/or firmware issue (as in firmware on the drive itself). 

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is. 

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-tuxonice).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## ppurka

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> I only saw one setting in the SATA controller settings that was suspicious. I changed that, as well as gave you the full on Pappy touch. This is for troubleshooting purposes. If your issues remain, then you are looking at a hardware and/or firmware issue (as in firmware on the drive itself). 

 Can you please point out to me which config option was errant? This kernel config is the 'evolved' version of several configs which goes back to 2007. If I have been misconfiguring my drivers all this while, I would very much like to know where so that I don't repeat such mistakes.  :Confused: 

Disclosure: both the kernel comparisons are being made with SCHED_FEAT(NEW_FAIR_SLEEPERS, 0) (default value is 1) in /usr/src/linux/kernel/sched_features.h. This is anyway the default value in 2.6.32_rc. This change was prompted in 2.6.32 because of the bfs scheduler discussion. I already had modified this value to 0 in my 2.6.31 and 2.6.30 so I decided to keep it the same for your kernel so that a fair comparison could be made. 

I tried out your kernel and after making sure that laptop_mode is not even active when A/C is plugged in, I compared my kernel with yours. Your kernel is definitely a bit more responsive (in desktop usage), whereas my kernel has a few more modules compiled in. Of course, the configs differs in many other places. For responsiveness, I compared the time it takes for rox to open a directory I have which contains 500+ more subdirectories and no files. It used to take rox ~6 seconds to show all the contents of this directory when I opened it for the first time after a fresh boot whereas it was available to me within roughly 3sec with your kernel. 

There are more objective comparisons which show that your kernel config results in a faster and more responsive system. Here are some statistics with my kernel (note that this is after I took care of laptop_mode mess):

```
genlop -t:

     Tue Oct  6 20:30:49 2009 >>> sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.31

            merge time: 9 minutes and 55 seconds.

time emerge -Cq tuxonice-sources

emerge -Cq "=tuxonice-sources-2.6.31"  15.72s user 3.14s system 51% cpu 36.618 total

hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1956 MB in  2.00 seconds = 978.27 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  150 MB in  3.03 seconds =  49.49 MB/sec
```

Here are the corresponding values for your kernel:

```
genlop -t:

    Tue Oct  6 21:29:30 2009 >>> sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.31

       merge time: 8 minutes and 34 seconds.

time emerge -Cq tuxonice-sources:

emerge -Cq "=tuxonice-sources-2.6.31"  12.88s user 2.65s system 45% cpu 34.294 total

~> hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1906 MB in  2.00 seconds = 953.03 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  146 MB in  3.01 seconds =  48.56 MB/sec
```

THe new dmesg with your kernel: http://omploader.org/vMmh3MQ Interestingly, there are no ata errors when I use your kernel. 

Thanks for your kernel config and for helping me debug this problem.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Thanks for benchmarking my settings. That's a first. I appreciate it. Glad I passed muster. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

